# Universal Studio Ticket Info



## ajhcmaj (Jan 23, 2006)

I am going to buy Universal Studio Tickets online.  The have this special  2-Day 2-Park Ticket - Kids FREE & 3 Days FREE.  So If I buy 1 adult ticket, I get one child ticket for free.  In addition I get 3 free days, so it is a total of 5 days...... I have two questions

1)  Does this mean the child ticket has 5 days as well

2)  Can I give the remaining balance (I know it is consecutive) to someone else.  We are going witha  group and most likely everyone isnt going to do stuff the same days.  Just dont know if they take a photo of you and give it back to you with the remaining balance.



Thanks


----------



## sheila (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought these tickets and we used them between Christmas and New Years.  I bought them online and they have no expiration date meaning you can use them years from now however they do expire 4 day after first use nor do they  specify child or adult so my 12 and 13 year old used them, (I went to guest services to verify this) and when we went to the park they didn't make us sign them or do anything else  we had a remaining day so we gave them to a family we meet from London.

Sheila


----------



## SBM (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi, Could either of you please post the name of the website where you found these tickets and do you know if they  are still available?


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 27, 2006)

its Universal Studios own website.  www.universalorlando.com


----------



## Detailor (Jan 27, 2006)

Sara said:
			
		

> Hi, Could either of you please post the name of the website where you found these tickets and do you know if they  are still available?



Go directly to the ticket purchase page at http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/ticket_landing.html?__dest=ticket_landing.TOP

The top of the page includes this option at $99.95 for two days of admission to both parks.  In all, there are three options available at this price...
Kids free and three free days,
Three free days, or
the non-expiring option for the two days, use one now and one any time in the future or hold both for some future use together or separately.

Dick Taylor


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 27, 2006)

*Good deal here...*

This is a good deal especially if you have kids.  My son is coming to visit us while we are at our timeshare.  It would have cost him $100 for him and another $100 for his 6 yr old son.  Under this scenario it amounts to buy 1 and get 1 free.  They were planning on skipping Disney and doing  Universal anyways.

frenchieinme


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 29, 2006)

sheila said:
			
		

> I bought these tickets and we used them between Christmas and New Years.  I bought them online and they have no expiration date meaning you can use them years from now however they do expire 4 day after first use nor do they  specify child or adult so my 12 and 13 year old used them, (I went to guest services to verify this) and when we went to the park they didn't make us sign them or do anything else  we had a remaining day so we gave them to a family we meet from London.
> 
> Sheila



Sheila, when you purchased online, did they mail them to you or did you pick up upon arrival? Do they charge for mailing?

Did they really tell you at guest services that a 12 or 13 could use them when you asked specifically?

Can I give the extra child ticket away to someone else - or is it somehow linked with the adult ticket I purchased?


----------



## sheila (Jan 29, 2006)

I purchased them online, I had them mailed to me ( this may be important because when I picked them up at the park in December 2004 they did specify child and adult they had the same offer going in 2004), and I could give them to anyone.

Sheila


----------



## radconjohn (Jan 29, 2006)

*universal tickets*



> I bought them online and they have no expiration date meaning you can use them years from now however they do expire 4 day after first use



So, does this mean that you can activate these tickets at any time after you buy them, but when you do, you have to use them within 4 days after activation or first initial trip to the parks?? Not quite sure what you mean. Because I am looking to get tickets to Universal also.   Could some one please clarify and help!
Thanks!


----------



## Jwerking (Jan 29, 2006)

radconjohn said:
			
		

> So, does this mean that you can activate these tickets at any time after you buy them, but when you do, you have to use them within 4 days after activation or first initial trip to the parks?? Not quite sure what you mean. Because I am looking to get tickets to Universal also.   Could some one please clarify and help!
> Thanks!



If you look on line for the offer we are talking about:  2 day/2 park for $99 adult ticket - you will get a free child's ticket and they will give you 3 extra days of admission.   The online offer states that the tickets must be used by Dec 31 2006 (not good forever as indicated by someone).  

So they are good for 5 consecutive days from activitation (or initial park use)- for example, if you activated on Jan 1 - the tickets are good for 5 days thru Jan 5th - whether you only go 1 day or 3 days or all 5 days.  

They are not good for 5 uses forever, if that is what you are thinking.  Only 5 CONSECUTIVE days.


----------



## JeanneB (Feb 1, 2006)

Go to the US/IOA forum on the Disboards - there's lots of talk about these buy 1/get 1 free tickets.  Also, Phamton and several other members on there swear that even though the website states an expiration date the tickets do NOT expire.  

Here's the link...

www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2006)

*I bought two Universal passes on hotwiresavingsclub.com*

The passes were $95.01 with taxes and we exchanged them at the parks for two annual passes, one that is a preferred annual pass for the free parking.  We only paid $89 for the upgrade for both of our annual passes.  

The original passes were good for seven days but would expire six days after the first day of use.  We want to go to Universal for our next trip and thought they gave us a great price for the upgrade.  We were very happy with our deal, plus we can now park for free.

Parking is up to $9.00 at the parks in Orlando.


----------



## SBM (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if you purchase these 2 day/ get 3 days free/ tickets from Universal  can you re-enter the park after leaving it on the same day? For example if we go to Universal Studios in the morning and decide to leave for what ever reason, can we go back on the same day/night and will it still be considered the first day's use?
thx


----------



## Detailor (Feb 5, 2006)

Sara said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you purchase these 2 day/ get 3 days free/ tickets from Universal  can you re-enter the park after leaving it on the same day? For example if we go to Universal Studios in the morning and decide to leave for what ever reason, can we go back on the same day/night and will it still be considered the first day's use?
> thx



Yes and yes.  The tickets for this promotion are two-park tickets (like Disney's park hoppers).  Yes, you can leave and re-enter on the same day, either same park or the other park.  As you go out through the exit turnstile make sure that you get a handstamp.

Dick Taylor


----------



## happybaby (Mar 1, 2006)

*Universal tickets and free kid*

I purchased these tickets a few weeks ago over the phone and had them mailled to me at no extra charge.  I did not want to order on line because they had to be picked up at some machine (Keosh  (spelling)something like that)

They DO NOT specify adult or child.  The ticket says admit one guest.  They do, however, specify that they are non-tranferable, to be used in 5 consecutive days and expire 12/ 31/06

When speaking to the rep. at Universal she said upon the 1st days use, they do a finger print and that is verified each time you enter the park.  Don't know how true this is.  We are not going until later this year so I will let you know what their procedure is, unless somebody in the mean time has these tickets (for each adult ticket get 1 child free) and used them.


----------



## myip (Mar 1, 2006)

What is the number to call for ordering the ticket?  I can't use KioskPickup because I am buying the ticket as a gift to my sister and her kids.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 1, 2006)

*universal number*

go to their web site    www.universalorlando.com or  call 407 363 8000


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 2, 2006)

*This is how the process goes...*

We are presently in Orlando as I am writing this.  There really is no need to buy these online before arriving in Orlando if you have access to the internet as I do.  Even if you don't you can go to a local internet cafe to do the same.

Weather and not knowing my family's specific theme park needs for their vacation left me with the option of waiting to buy the tickets.  I waited till they got here and found out they wanted to go to Universal and the weather was OK.  I got online and ordered the tickets.  A caveat here.  The person buying the tickets using his/her credit card must match the credit card when picking them up.  The process is real quick.  We did not even print anything out.  We jotted down our confirmation number at the kiosk at the entrance, submitted the credit card for reading & verification and VOILA out came our tickets.  ANOTHER CAVEAT---there is no mailing/handling charges doing it this way.  There are handling charges if they are mailed to you.  I WOULD SUGGEST BUYING THEM ONLINE & PICK THEM UP AT THE KIOSK AT UNIVERSAL.

Real neat and simple way to buy these tickets.  If you need more information, just post here and I check my emails 2 times per day (did I say I was on vacation????).

In summary, buy these tickets online while here in Orlando and get them at the kiosk at either entrance.

JMHO  of course  

frenchieinme


----------



## snowlady (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing about waiting....this deal won't last forever. Last year they had a similar deal and they stopped it about a week before I decided to purchase. Check Universal's website to see if there is an end date for this promo.


----------



## myip (Mar 2, 2006)

frenchieinme said:
			
		

> ANOTHER CAVEAT---there is no mailing/handling charges doing it this way.  There are handling charges if they are mailed to you.  I WOULD SUGGEST BUYING THEM ONLINE & PICK THEM UP AT THE KIOSK AT UNIVERSAL.



I just ordered the tickets by phone.  There is no handling charges when they mail the ticket to me.  I need ticket on hand because I can give my sister the   ticket and I will not be there at the same time as my sister.  She can't pick up the ticket at Kiosk.


----------



## myip (Mar 6, 2006)

happybaby said:
			
		

> I purchased these tickets a few weeks ago over the phone and had them mailled to me at no extra charge.  I did not want to order on line because they had to be picked up at some machine (Keosh  (spelling)something like that)
> 
> They DO NOT specify adult or child.  The ticket says admit one guest.  They do, however, specify that they are non-tranferable, to be used in 5 consecutive days and expire 12/ 31/06



On the front of the ticket, it says, ONE GUEST but the back of the ticket, it is for a child or adult ticket.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 6, 2006)

*Universal ticket*



			
				myip said:
			
		

> On the front of the ticket, it says, ONE GUEST but the back of the ticket, it is for a child or adult ticket.



Where on the back of the ticket does it specify child or adult ticket.   I can't see any difference.


----------



## myip (Mar 7, 2006)

It is printed in white on the black line.   It says.
Ticket Expires 4 Days after 1st use child   or Ticekt Expires 4 days after 1ST USE Adult.  On the back, it should also have a bar codes of the tickets.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 7, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> It is printed in white on the black line.   It says.
> Ticket Expires 4 Days after 1st use child   or Ticekt Expires 4 days after 1ST USE Adult.  On the back, it should also have a bar codes of the tickets.



Mine says ticket expires 4 days after 1st use


----------



## myip (Mar 7, 2006)

happybaby said:
			
		

> Mine says ticket expires 4 days after 1st use



Does it also say "2-Day + 3 DAYS FREE (Adult)/Universal and Island and Citywalk" or "2-Day + 3 Days Free Universal and Island and Citywalk"  ?


----------



## happybaby (Mar 7, 2006)

All my tickets say in the black bar in white letters
Ticket expires 4 days after 1st use

underneath it  has 5 day 2-park bonus pass Universal and Islands and City Walk

Have some friends that may meet up with us and their tickets are the same.They have 5 tickets   (mom, dad, 12, 10 and 7)   May take the 7 yr old with us one day.  They will just give us one of the five tickets.


----------



## Sthack (Mar 20, 2006)

*Am I confused or is this written that way....*

OK, Universal website says:
You will receive one kid’s ticket (ages 3-9)† for FREE for every 2-Day/2-Park Ticket purchased online at the regular price of $99.95 plus tax. 
Plus, you will also receive three (3) additional days of admission for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission for the 'whole' family 


.....so in our party there will be 2 adults, 2 kids (9 & 14)....so does that mean I have to purchase 3 tickets for $99 each and get 1 kid ticket free?  Or would I only need to purchase 1 ticket for $99 and get 1 kid ticket free and the other 2 would be included in the additional free days?


----------



## happybaby (Mar 20, 2006)

*universal tickets*



			
				Sthack said:
			
		

> OK, Universal website says:
> You will receive one kid’s ticket (ages 3-9)† for FREE for every 2-Day/2-Park Ticket purchased online at the regular price of $99.95 plus tax.
> Plus, you will also receive three (3) additional days of admission for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission for the 'whole' family
> 
> ...




Purchase the 2 adult tickets and put in 2 child (free)   Or call and order them.  They mail them to you with no shipping charges.  The tickets say admit one guest.  There is no difference in the tickets.   
I have several tickets and can't tell the difference between adult or child so I called universal.  There is no difference.  They are all adult tickets   They told me if you purchase a 1 day ticket it specifies child or adult

No the free days are for each individual.  So you purchase the 2 adult tickets and get 2 free child tickets and all 4 of you go for *5 consecutive days.*

_"I bought these tickets and we used them between Christmas and New Years. I bought them online and they have no expiration date meaning you can use them years from now however they do expire 4 day after first use nor do they specify child or adult so my 12 and 13 year old used them, (I went to guest services to verify this) and when we went to the park they didn't make us sign them or do anything else we had a remaining day so we gave them to a family we meet from London."

Sheila_

The tickets are only for 5 consecutive days and they do expire 12 31 06/   The expiration date of 12 31 06 is stated on the tickets.


----------

